# Okra Seeds Anyone?



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

:cop: I was promised a few okra seeds from a fellow 2cooler, but it did not happen, so I had to buy a full scoop. There are about 50-75 seeds in a scoop and we need about 6. Anybody need any? PM me or CajunBob with your addy.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Wish I could use them. Love Okra, but just can not grow it in my sandy soil.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Where did you get a scoop full of seeds?


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

The feed store in Sweeny. They sell most everything by the scoop. Oh...I got a real big scoop cuz I know how you love okra!!!


----------



## rvj (May 14, 2006)

What type of okra.


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

rvj said:


> What type of okra.


It is cowhorn okra. It is supposed to still be soft even if you leave it on the vine too long. I tend to get sidetracked, so I wanted to try it this year.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

RC's Mom said:


> The feed store in Sweeny. They sell most everything by the scoop. Oh...I got a real big scoop cuz I know how you love okra!!!


I planted about 8 okra seeds. I suggest you plant that whole scoop you got and then call me when it's time to pick


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

RC's Mom said:


> :cop: I was promised a few okra seeds from a fellow 2cooler, but it did not happen, so I had to buy a full scoop. There are about 50-75 seeds in a scoop and we need about 6. Anybody need any? PM me or CajunBob with your addy.


You should of asked me I have some. I'm just around the corner.


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

Now ya tell me......besides I'd prolly still be waiting this time next year! 
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

I need some!!!! I'll send you my address.


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

Tell me how many you would like.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

About 10?? I'm not sure... Thanks sooo much!


----------



## Nokillbill (Nov 27, 2006)

i have 1000s of okra comeing up in my garden.thats what happens when you leave plants to long in the garden and the cows get in and trample them down.then you roto till them under.free okra plants anyone ?


----------



## Blue_Wave028 (Jul 23, 2008)

Last year I picked okra nearly every day starting at the end of may or beginning of June all the way until Ike wiped them out. I was tired of picking, eating and pickling them things.


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

I was gonna get Trod to pick mine on halves!!!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

RC's Mom said:


> I was gonna get Trod to pick mine on halves!!!


LOL...then I would have to change my screen name to "Share Cropper"


----------

